# WI - Only 4 deer were found on infected preserve



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Only 4 deer were found on infected preserve 

Authorities said Friday only four deer were killed in a final mop-up of a Portage County shooting preserve infected with chronic wasting disease, when as many as 40 deer were expected to be living there.

Marksmen armed with silencers and night-vision goggles stood atop tree stands and waded through nearly 60 acres of forest and fields with an eye on shooting bucks on the farm of Stan Hall in Plover.

But to their surprise, they found only two fawns, two does and the carcass of a fifth deer.

Where did all of the deer go?

http://www.jsonline.com/news/state/jan06/386653.asp


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

That's a scary situation!


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

"As many as 40 deer were expected to be found" "where did all the deer go??
What was the source of the info about 40 deer being present ??
Here in P. I. county Mi. the only deer farm found infected w/bovine TB (SOURCE OF INFECTION WILD DEER SOLD TO FARM BY MICHIGAN DNR WHEN IT WAS FENCED IN) WAS ESTIMATED BY DNR TO HARBOR 700 DEER. TOOK OVER A YEAR FOR GOVT. SHARPSHOOTERS TO HARVEST 360 ODD DEER WHICH INCLUDED SOME NATURAL INCREASE. WHERE DID THE OTHER 340 DEER GO?
Back in Sept., 2002, when the first captive CWD positive w/tail deer found in the nation was found on Hall's farm the farm had about 40 animals confined to a breeding area and an unknown number of deer on more than 100 acres that make up the game preserve.
In the 3 years since Halls farm was quarantined the bucks in the shooting preserve area have been shot by hunters who paid up to several thousand dollars FOR THEIR TROPHIES.
Hall finally reached an agreement a month ago w/state and federal officials where he is to recieve as much as $4500 per deer
One would expect a substantial natural increase in deer numbers on a deer farm over a 3 year period.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

60 of 76 deer at Wisconsin game farm had CWD

WI - Portage County deer test positive for CWD 

http://www.postcrescent.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060303/APC0101/60303027

March 3, 2006 

MADISON  Sixty of the 76 deer killed at a Portage County game farm earlier this year tested positive for chronic wasting disease, state officials said Friday.

Buckhorn Flats was the first game farm in the state to have a deer test positive for the disease, which causes the animals to grow thin and die. Its herd has been under quarantine since the first positive test in 2002, and the latest results mean 82 deer have tested positive for the disease from the farm.

The 76 does and yearlings were from the breeding herd on the farm. They were killed in January by U.S. Department of Agriculture shooters under an agreement with the owner.

State officials are also trying to determine what happened to approximately 40 deer that were housed in the game preserve portion of the operation. A breech in the fence surrounding that part of the farm was found earlier this year, and officials have not been able to find any of the 40 deer housed in the preserve, which was in operation until last year.

Two does and two fawns that state officials believed wandered into the preserve from the wild were also killed and tested. CWD was not detected in those animals.

Other than Buckhorn Flats, CWD has been found in 12 white-tailed deer and one elk on six other Wisconsin farms.


----------



## sagittarius (Jun 2, 2004)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Sixty of the 76 deer killed at Buckhorn Flats, a Portage County WI game farm, earlier this year tested positive for chronic wasting disease, state officials said Friday.


A 78.9% CWD infection rate on deer game farm .... that is scary.


----------



## sandbur3 (Sep 24, 2005)

Minnesota just had it's first cwd deer- it was a game farm deer . We had in penned up elk before.


----------

